# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  As de picas Bycicle

## alejandro.veiga

Sinceramente, no sé si tiene algún significado o es una tontería, pero ayer fijandome en las cartas, vi como el as de picas ( Bycicle) tenia un 88, y quería saber a que viene.

----------


## MANU_222

No claudio, tienes toda la razon , seria como preguntar ¿Por qué los comodines tienen un dibujo en ellos del rey andando en BICICLETA? Seria claro, bicicleta=Bycicle. Espero que te haya servido nuestras respuestas...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## popt

Si no me equivoco el 88 se refiere a la dimensión de la carta, 88mm.

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

A ver si es la talla de refajo de la tia segunda del cuñado del portero del turno de noche de la fábrica de bicycle.

----------


## logan21

jajajaajaja, k bueno Ignoto. I si es cierto?......
Yo tambien creo que es el modelo de las bicycle

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A ver si nos enteramos de una vez:

Bi: Prefijo que significa DOS aquí y en la conchinchina (No admitiré ser rebatido sobre este último punto si no es en presencia de mi abogado).

Cycle (en inglés): From Late Latin cyclus, from Greek kyklos, wheel. En castellano: Rueda

Luego: Bicycle = bicicleta.

NUNCA B*Y*C*I*CLE

----------


## popt

Vaya... me estaba comiendo la cabeza sobre el número así que miré la historia de la US Playing Cards Co. en su página web.

Os dejo el link: http://www.usplayingcard.com/history.html

Hay varias cosas curiosas... pensareis que soy ignorante pero no sabía que compraron Fournier en 1986...  :shock: 

Por cierto, el número es el 808 (no veo un 88 por ningún lado, a no ser que sea otro modelo) y no significa absolutamente nada (sacado de la página)

----------


## MANU_222

Disculpad mi error Magic O'maley, Pormeto como haciamos en la primaria, escribir 50 veces bicycle Bien escrito :D:D
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## MANU_222

Lo prometido es deuda...

Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle, Bicycle

No cinte exactamente cuantas veces son, jeje, Con copiar y pegar cualquiera la hace facil, (reservate la respuesta, ya llo he dicho por tí...xD!:D:D:D:D)
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## alejandro.veiga

La verdad es que me habéis hecho dudar, y he ido a buscar la baraja a casa. Lo primero pedir disculpas porque también había puesto "bycicle" y no bicycle (ya escribiré las 50 copias), y lo segundo que no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora, que creo que mi baraja no es normal sino jumbo, ya que pone jumbo index en el estuche.
 Cuando fuí a comprarlas como era la primera vez que veía una bicycle y que en el corte inglés me dijeron que eran las normales, nunca dude (además me valieron 5 €, las jumbo en tiendamagia valen 15 €) hasta ahora.
Volviendo a lo del 88, sí que lo pone.

----------


## alejandro.veiga

> Creo que te estás confundiendo con dos barajas. Las que valen 15 Euros en Tiendamagia son las Jumbo (que no se pueden confundir con las normales porque salta a la vista por su tamaño gigante jeje). Supongo que si compraste unas Jumbo Index en El Corte Inglés por 5 Euros, serán las Bicycle de tamaño normal pero con los índices más grandes.


Tienes razón, son jumbo index. Ya me he enterado en el foro de las diferencias entre éstas y las de poker, aunque me la colaron en la tienda, tampoco fue para tanto.

----------


## juanete

> Disculpad mi error Magic O'maley, Pormeto como haciamos en la primaria, escribir 50 veces bicycle Bien escrito :D:D
> Un saludo magiko!
> MANU!


Y tambien ...PROMETO, cien veces ...no pormeto jajajajajaja  :Lol:

----------


## MANU_222

Tipeo rapido... y se me pasan tildes y a veces, escribo algunas letras antes que otras, a pedido de juanete...
Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, Prometo, 
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## juanete

Gracias amigo... :D  así me gusta verlo, de buen humor. :D

----------


## Friks

Vaya... que curioso...
El 88 en según que círculos significa algo muy chungo...   :roll:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Para aquellos que no conozcan el tema... el nº 88 tiene bastantes connotaciones ideológicas de extrema derecha. y es una abreviatura del saludo que realizaban los nazis. El porqué.. es muy simple, las dos palabras que utilizaban comenzaban por la letra "h" y la letra h es la octaba del alfabeto.

saludos

----------


## Patito

Toma ya! No está mal!!! Ya había oído que los paquetes de Marlboro tienen tres "K", por lo que la leyenda urbana dice que financiaban al Ku-Kux-Klan.
Fíjate tú por dónde podemos sacar la leyenda que Bicycle podría financiar a los "cocoperas" con su 88... Hala, todos a pasarse a Bee!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MANU_222

Yo diria tally-ho eje las bee no eran de bicycle?
¡LO HE ESCRITO BIEN! (bicycle)
JajajaxD!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Marco Antonio

jajajajajajaja, nooooooooooooooooo, expliqué un poco por encima el porqué decía Friks que en algunos sitios el 88 tenía connotaciones negativas..... Nunca he dicho que las bicycle tuvieran nada que ver con esta ideología.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Manu_222, tengo entendido que las Tally ho son de US PLAYING CARDS, vamos, los que hacen las bicycles....

----------


## MANU_222

Juanete: Siempre estoy de buen humor  :Wink1:  jeje :D:D:D
Entonces, estoy confundido, vamos, Juanete, Magic O'Malley , Ignoto , Sálten a corregirme!
xD!
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## alejandro.veiga

He de deciros qué lo primero que pense al ver el 88 fué eso que comentáis sobre simbolismos de extrema derecha, aunque no lo comenté en el primer mensaje porque me parece un tanto absurdo, pero nunca se sabe. Además, que aparezca debajo de la carta negra con más "fuerza" : el as de picas, será otra casualidad. 
En fin, qué esto se va a parecer más a un programa tipo cuarto milenio (con teorias y suposiciones) qué a lo qué verdaderamente es. 
Por lo qué me sigo preguntando a qué viene ese número.

----------


## pecha3

jajaja porque miden 88 mm... por el saludo nazi... joder... que buenas conclusiones... 

En la peli de american history x el nazi de la carcel al que este se hace en principio amigo tiene un as de picas tatuado.

----------


## Dow

jajajaja me estoy rayando xD vamos a sacar la conclusión de que la U.S. Playing Card son nazis? pero por favor... si la baraja de poker es cenetista... llena de rojos y negros (negro = anarquistas)...  :117: D jajajajaja ay dios xD sólo me rio yo, pero me rio xD   :Lol:

----------


## ramonu

> A ver si es la talla de refajo de la tia segunda del cuñado del portero del turno de noche de la fábrica de bicycle.


q razón tienes  :117:

----------


## yiye_05

Pero que es un 808 NO UN 88!!!!



Un saludo yiye

----------


## alejandro.veiga

> Pero que es un 808 NO UN 88!!!!
> 
> 
> Un saludo yiye


lo dije ya 3 veces, pero ahi va otra vez: Es un 88.

----------


## MANU_222

Ya se ha hablado de que bicycle cada vez, peor....(por los cortes de las cartas, los anchos de la tirita blanca en sus extremidades, etc.) ¿Por que no, un error de impresión? De todas formas, para mí, las mejores barajas del mercado...
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola, 

Parece ser que el "808" es el numero de serie de la bicycle poker actual. Quizás el As de picas es la carta mas representativa de la baraja debido a su historia bélica, fue usada como arma secreta (y psicológica) en la guerra del vietnam  :shock: . 

http://www.launchpoker.com/history/-bicycle-cards-/
http://www.psywarrior.com/DeathCardsAce.html

Queda otro numerito por descifrar, el que esta abajo del todo, *G 1628*. En las barajas que poseo la letra puede cambiar así como los dos últimos números pero el 16 se mantiene fijo.

Saludos.

----------


## Magique

A ver, dos simples preguntas:
1ª-.¿Qué referencia de baraja de Bicycle es?
2ª-.En que parte del naipe esta impreso el 88,¿Dentro o fuera del As de Picas?

----------


## Damael

Vamos a ver, las "normales" son las *808* y las de índice grande las *88*, ahí va una fotito:

----------


## Magique

Qué raro Asmodeo, por que yo diría que en las mías pone G 1630. A lo mejor ese número varía según cada baraja que es lo que yo estou viendo, ya que en otra de las mías pone H 1627, y en otra pone D 1636... A lo mejor es una referencia o es un indicador de fecha de fabricación o ¡puede ser hasta una matricula! jaja. ¡O  hasta puede que ignoto tenga razón en lo de que el 88 sea la talla del refajo de la tía segunda del cuñado del portero del turno de noche de la fabrica de Bicycle! Lo del 88 o el 808 o lo que sea puede ser hasta fácil de solucionar y no hacemos más que buscar tres pies al gato, o llamar, eso si indirectamente, a los de Bicycle nazis o algo que he leido por ahí de anarquistas. Un poquito de por favor ¡eh! Lo de los números esos de abajo de las cartas... No tengo ni idea.
Ya.

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Te has adelantado Damael, iba a colgar una foto de mi carta pero ya está entre las que pusiste. Del as que os hablo yo, es el que está situado en la parte inferior derecha.
Y gracias por solucionar la duda, y el pequeño lío que se montó por no explicar bien las cosas al principio ( ni tener antes la brillante idea de adjuntar una foto ).

----------


## Magique

Pues ya está. Damael ha respondido a la pregunta. Yo creo que ya ha quedado claro.

----------


## yiye_05

Aclarado entonces jeje

Es k las mias son el modelo 808 como se ve en las fotos jeje!


Un saludo yiye

----------


## Damael

> Y gracias por solucionar la duda, y el pequeño lío que se montó por no explicar bien las cosas al principio ( ni tener antes la brillante idea de adjuntar una foto ).


Alejandro,  ya dijiste y aclaraste que eran Jumbo Index, pero se armó la pelotera otra vez, no se por qué  :P

----------


## alejandro.veiga

Como os lo montáis algunos, con vuestra cajita bicycle llena de barajas. Menuda envidia que me dás, se me ponen los dientes largos. Yo sigo con mi única baraja, qué aún encima me entero que no es de poker normal, sino index, que se le va hacer, habrá que ahorrar algo en verano.
Un saludo.

----------


## ign

Yiye, ¿podrías decirme dónde conseguiste la caja de barajas Bicycle, así como el número de barajas que lleva y su precio?
Muchas gracias de antemano, un saludo.

----------


## yiye_05

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4711

Hay que añadir que es 4ºB Derecha

Es una caja de 12 barajas, 6 azules y 6 rojas. Su precio es 39€ o por ahi.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## yiye_05

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4711

Hay que añadir que es 4ºB Derecha

Es una caja de 12 barajas, 6 azules y 6 rojas. Su precio es 39€ o por ahi.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## yiye_05

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4711

Hay que añadir que es 4ºB Derecha

Es una caja de 12 barajas, 6 azules y 6 rojas. Su precio es 39€ o por ahi.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## ign

Muchísimas gracias por la información Yiye, la verdad es que así se abaratan muchísimo las barajas.
Ya tengo otra parada obligada en mi próxima visita a Madrid.
Un saludo.

----------


## pecha3

cada baraja cuesta 3 euros suelta. 3 por 12 barajas que lleva la caja a mi me sale 36 euros. 
Deberia costar menos de 36 euros para ser oferta. Lo que esta bien es la cajita para tenerla en la habitacion. Eso si.

----------


## yiye_05

Es que no me acuerdo seria eso 36 pero es que no me acuerdo, se que acababa en 3 y un múltiplo de 3 pero no me acuerdo si era 6 o 9! se parecen!!!!  :Lol:  

Un saludo yiye

----------


## pecha3

que quede entre tu y yo.... pero ssssssssssssssssssssss..... no se lo digas a nadie jejejeje.... 

La diferencia entre el 6 y el 9 se nota sobre todo en la cama... jejeje  :twisted:

----------


## yiye_05

Son 39,6 porque cada baraja son 3,30. Son un poco más caras, pero yo, por ejemplo que no me dejan comprar por internet, es mi opción más barata. Lo que son más baratas son las barajas "especiales" porque cuestan cada una 5 €.

A cambio te ahorras gastos de envío, y te llevas una caja y una bolsa k stan genial!!! jaja

Un saludo yiye

----------


## magikko

este es el misterio...

las cartas tienen el numero 88 y el 808

el 88 tiene 2 ochos: el 2 seria nuestro primer numero

en el 88, 8+8 = 16  donde 1+6 = 7 ..si al 808 le restamos el primer 8 nos da 800 y si lo dividimos entre el segundo 8 es igual a 100 si a 100 le restamos el 7 anterior el resultado es 93, por tanto los nuevos numeros son 9 y 3..

en el 808 8+8 son 16 donde 1+6 = 7, en total hay 4 ochos (4x8= 32 (menos el 7) = a 25, solo hay un 0.. 25+1 = a 26.. : este es es otro nuevo numero...

el resultado anterior fue 26 donde 6 entre 2 es igual a 3...el 3 es otro numero nuevo..

808 - 88 son 720 (7x2=14) el primer numero es 88 (8x8 = 64 6-4 es igual a 2) entonces  14 del primer resultado menos 2 del segundo nos da 12... otro nuevo numero

para finalizar el ultimo resultado fue 12 donde 1+2 = 3

si acomodamos los numeros nos da la sifra " 2 9 3 26 3 12 3 "

si checamos los numeros en la siguiente lista:

1=a 2=b 3=c 4=d 5=e 6=f 7=g 8=h 9=i 10=j 11=k 12=l 13=m 14=n 

15=ñ 16=o 17=p 18=q 19=r 20=s 21=t 22=u 23=v 24=w 25=x 26=y

 27=z

descubrimos k las letras son " 2 9 3 26 3 12 3"
                                            b  i  c  y  c  l   e


...increible....

----------


## Vic

¿Y el reintegro? No me ha dado tiempo a apuntarlo...   :Wink:  

 Vaya, pues de las cartas nazis se podría pasar a las cartas judías por aquello de la kabbala  :shock: ... peaso curro, magikko. Tu los sudokus los haces durmiendo ¿no?   :Wink:  

Víc 8)

----------


## Eriol-Kun

Es lo que tiene la numerologia, casi siempre te permite encontrar lo que quieras ver donde quieras verlo.

Cuando alguien cree que ve siempre un mismo numero, no es que lo vea mas o menos veces de lo normal, es que solo va fijandose en ese numero, de una forma mas o menos consciente, y lo que queda en la memoria es encontrar ese numero. Haciendo cuentas con casi cualquier par de numeros, sin complicarse demasiado, se pueden obtener unos resultados previos que se esten buscando.

Si bien es cierto que la razon aurea se produce en algunos proceso matematicos (la sucesion de fibonaci (mal escrito seguro)), el rectangulo aureo, una relacion entre las aristas de los pentagonos y otros segmentos interiores... *Y ESTAMOS HABLANDO DE UN NUMERO QUE COINCIDE EN INFINITOS DIGITOS!!!!*. Vale, podemos decir que es un numero que "esta" en la naturaleza, pero de ahi a decir, que es una señal divina... va bastante. Algo asi sucede con los fractales, conjuntos de superficie finita y perimetro infinito que se tiene una y otra vez dentro de si mismo en diferentes lugares y a diferentes tamaños.

En el momento en que tienes 2 numeros de 1 digito, distintos, no es dificil, mediante sumas y restas llegar al 1 (si no lo tenias) y ya solo tienes que multiplicar.

Por cierto, practicamente cada año alguien encuentra una forma de llegar al 666 con las operaciones elementales con los 4 digitos del año, argumentando asi que ese es el año del diablo...

Lo mismo pasa con el codigo secreto de la biblia, se estan buscando mensajes ocultos que permitan leer el futuro y todo es considerar la biblia como una gran matriz de numeros (o como un vector, no recuerdo).

Incluso creo que era con la tora de los judios, que asignando un numero a cada palabra (creo que los numeros eran las letras del alfabeto) se podian conseguir cosas como (Hombre)+(Mujer)=(Niño)

Por cierto, en la numeracion que ha utilizado magikko ha metido la ñ, si pensamos que las bicycles son norteamericanas, no sobraria? y entonces no quedarian como bicycles sino como bicxcles?

Distinto es lo de ajudicar el 88 a la ideologia de extrema derecha. Que nadie me malinterprete, no defiendo esa ideologia, al contrario, estoy en contra de ella, pero es un significado "concensuado" (aunque yo no lo conocia), no es un significado que se ha buscado en un momento aislado por querer buscar un significado a esos numeros y despues se ha perdido, al contrario ha tenido una continuidad y difusion. La diferencia es que se ha convertido en un icono, un simbolo. Representa pero no significa, no se si queda claro.

Es como decir que el 13 es el numero de la mala suerte (creo que venia de que cristo y sus 12 apostoles fueron 13 en la ultima cena, y todos sabemos como acabo la historia). Nadie piensa en que 13 sea eso, solo que es mala suerte. Representa la mala suerte, pero no tiene ese significado, no tiene esa relacion directa entre el numero y lo que significa, es una relacion mas consensuada y asumida por la sociedad que otra cosa.

De todas formas, aunque esos significados mas o menos "concensuados" en su mayoria vienen de la numerologia, no por ser conocidos son mas validos.

Tratar de encontrar un significado oculto en los numeros es buscarle tres pies al gato.

----------


## Magique

Magikko, he seguido los pasos que tú bien has descrito en tu mensaje, pero solo le pongo una pega:
-no me cuadra el último 3, ya que como tú bien dices cada letra del alfabeto puede corresponder a determinado número, ¡PERO SIN REPETICIONES!, ya que la E de Bicycl''E'' correspondería al 5 como has escrito tú en las correspondencias de letras-números pero sin embargo en tus resultados la última cifra es 3 por lo que sería una ''C''.
no se si ha sido un despiste pero solo veo un error, pero por lo demás es una  teoría muy buena.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale ya:

Harald Jenkins fue el diseñador gráfico, dibujante de comics en sus ratos libres, encargado de diseñar las primeras Bicycle. El encargo de dibujar un Joker montado en una bicicleta le recordó su infancia y decidió poner un hito (piedras que marcan los kilómetros en la carretera) con el número 808 porque.... su casa familiar estaba en el número 808 de la avenida Lincoln, en Cincinnati. Y es que fue allí donde él aprendió a montar en bicicleta y donde tan buenos ratos pasó con sus amigos pedaleando por doquier.

Para la versión Jumbo Index decidió, simplemente, quitar el cero central.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

¿Y cómo sabes esto?

Si es verdad felicidades, eres un pozo de sabiduria ...
Si es mentira, felicidades, tienes una imaginación fuera de serie ...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me doy por felicitado dado que es.... (hasta aquí puedo leer. Que cada uno se lo curre como pueda).   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

¡¡Que malo que eres!! ¡¡Investigaré!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

3D: 

Como decimos los irlandeses, 'garlic and water'.

----------


## Vic

Y las Fournier... quizás algún descendiente de Heraclio tuvo un Peugeot 505 que le tiraba bien y mira... ya que había que ponerle un nombre, pos eso...

 La verdad, prefiero los Sudokus...

 Víc   :twisted:

----------


## magikko

lo de las bicycle y los numeros.... lo invente en el desayuno jaja es k con todas las cosas k decian aki (algunas un poco fuera de lo comun) asi k yo puse la mia mientras comia mi cereal, por cierto jeje es verdad el ultimo numero no debe ser 3 sino 5 asi k se le puede aumentar " en el tema se habla de dos numeros el 88 y el 808" "dos mas 3..." y ahi ya cuadra perfecto todo... ya ven, lo k es no tener nada k hacer en las mañanas... saludos!

----------


## El_caos

*HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*,,,,,
ya no entiendoo,,, esto partio por el 88,, que no era 88 y era 808, pero después de nuevo era 88, y luego era 808 y 88, eso me 896, pero despues se hablo de que no era esa suma sino una pelota,,, y que al multiplicar la pelota por 896, daba G1632, pero que tampoco era una cifra exacta, sino que variaba,  :shock:  :shock:  8)  8) , y luego cuando crei comprender resulto que era 3,33 o 36, NO ENTIENDO y para más remate despues se sumo se resto 808 -8 y dio no se cuanto y las diviciones se multiplicaron con las restas de las sumas divididas y multiplicadas8)  8)  8) ,,, a la,,,,,,,,,HAAAAAA!!!!!!


En fin, me queda claro que si ponemos el 8 en forma horizontal es el simbolo de infinito ,,,(con eso me quedo) ,,,,fiu!!!  8)  8)  8)   :Lol:   :roll:   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Magikko: Por favor, guarda las 'k' para tu nick. En la rica lengua castellana  (que con tanto gusto he puesto al nivel de mi gaélico natal) existe la conjunción 'que'. Únete al espíritu del foro por el buen uso de la lengua. Obviamente te lo pido con buen rollito.... (Eso sí, si no me haces caso te arriesgas a...)

 :Smile1:

----------

